# E Collar??



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am looking to get a good, but not too expensive e collar. Can you guys reccomend anything? Or if someone happens to have a used one for sale, I would like to hear about it as well. 

Thanks!!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Do your best to stay with Dogtra or Tri-Tronics. If you have big running dogs your going to want to look at the mile range stuff a little more$$$$ 

You can also choose ones with beepers and such and tones or no tone. I am a straight at ya collar person and don't get he added BS. I do run Beepers but they are the add on ones from Sport dog. The Tri-Tronic beepers are junk!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Look at picking up a used one or keep your eye out for some of the Cabelas sales. My wife and I took advantage of signing up for their credit cards when we were buying our Dogtra and were out the door with a 200NCP for about $120.

I have had it for 2 years now and have never had a problem with it.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Texscala said:


> Look at picking up a used one or keep your eye out for some of the Cabelas sales. My wife and I took advantage of signing up for their credit cards when we were buying our Dogtra and were out the door with a 200NCP for about $120.
> 
> I have had it for 2 years now and have never had a problem with it.


ditto


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

I've had my Sport dog for three years now, not a problem. My buddy bought a new one, had a little issue. Called customer service, they sent him a brand new one. So for a decent collar that you don't pay through the nose for, I like the sport dogs.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm a huge Dogtra fan. I love the vibration function of the collar. I had a Sport Dog collar and the transmitter broke 4 times in 2 years. Their customer service is excellent and they always "fixed" the transmitter, but I hated being without my collar all that time. I've now had my Dogtra collars for a few years and have had zero problems with them.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I had a sub quality $100 e-collar that I got from a catalog, aparently that company was bought out by Sport Dog.
I sent the $100 POS in for repairs and got the $250 version of the Sportdog Collar in return, color me SHOCKED and HAPPY. It had a bunch of functions I didn't want and missed a couple of basic ones that I DID want, so I took it into Sportsmans, told them what had happened, and traded it for the $150 fully waterproof rechargeable trans and rec. etc. along with a $100 store credit which got me a dog vest and a bunch of shells. Came out ahead all the way around. _*(All prices have been rounded to the nearest memory, and may not reflect actual dollar amounts in 2009 values. :twisted: )*_
I have now had it for 4 years and it still works great. My only complaint currently involves having to charge it before every outing, as the batteries are on the downslope and won't hold a charge for months at at time anymore. I need to replace them.

Half the price of the Tri-Tronics or the Dogtra collars that I was looking at, and every bit as good as I need.
But my dogs rarely get more than 200 yards away, and usually closer by quite a bit. They sell many different models and ranges. If they had had the Camo version when I traded in the first one, I would have traded it straight across, but it was out of stock.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

What kind of dog are you using it on and do you want one that just zaps or has a tone......I have an old style tri-tronics trash breaker ultra that i need to get rid of .............. Ill let it go real cheap if your interested shoot me a pm.... It is the style that has the different colored electrodes to change the level....I used it for hound dogs so the only one i used was the hottest....... Plotts can be stubborn lol.....


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I have an older style tri tronics. LOVE IT! Had a dogtra for about 2 weeks and took it back. I felt the range was not what they said it was. That was about 5 years ago. It was by far one of the best things I ever bught for my dog.


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a German Shorthair that i run with a Tri-tronics G3 upland collar and i will never use anything else. It has been a great collar. Very simple and easy to use. I have the beeper on it as well that lets me keep track of him in thick cover and then lets out a hawk scream when he goes on point. This is one of their more expensive models but they do have some that have similar features for less.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't buy a used one. I can give you a great deal on a new Dogtra or Tritronics collar.


----------

